# Accuair touchpad unresponsive



## Oddie585 (Feb 26, 2015)

So ive had my system running perfectly for about a day, all of a sudden my remote stop working on me, blinks white and shuts off on me, checked my ignition its reading 12v, checked all my grounds and no resistance, had accuair overnight me a new touchpad harness and still nothing, remote blinks and ****s off after 5-10sec, im getting power to my ecu, i remover the 15amp fuse and reconnect it and i can hear my manifold click and my ecu, so i know for sure my ecu is sending power out, could it be my touchpad gone bad ?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Oddie585 said:


> So ive had my system running perfectly for about a day, all of a sudden my remote stop working on me, blinks white and shuts off on me, checked my ignition its reading 12v, checked all my grounds and no resistance, had accuair overnight me a new touchpad harness and still nothing, remote blinks and ****s off after 5-10sec, im getting power to my ecu, i remover the 15amp fuse and reconnect it and i can hear my manifold click and my ecu, so i know for sure my ecu is sending power out, could it be my touchpad gone bad ?


It sounds like your switched 12V power has stopped working.
I believe that if your controller will blink white ~10 times and just shut off when you plug it in if you have the car off (no 12V switched power on) in order to acknowledge your controller has been plugged in.

I'd check the 3A fuse in line as well as the main fuse you tapped off of to obtain the 12V switched power. Alternately you can use a multimeter to test the orange wire going to the ECU when your car is off and on to confirm it acts appropriately.


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Check out what Sean suggested.

If none of that turns up anything, it could be what I had. I've had an ECU fail and do the same thing to me before. Out of the blue. AccuAir had me test everything and take numbers down (which I did), and then they ended up RMAing the ECU for me. I've seen USB cables do the same thing before as well.


----------

